

Suit accuses Google of trade secret theft - y0ghur7_xxx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9976405-7.html

======
y0ghur7_xxx
Here is the press release by the plaintiff's lawyers:
[http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/google/?ndmViewId=ne...](http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/google/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20080624006035&newsLang=en)

They are seeking $1 billion in damages for stealing their trade secrets.

